# Crawfish and rAggae



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys, for the next month and a half CaptnFun on the boardwalk will be doing crawfish and raggae from 6:30pm till 10pm on Thursday evenings. When the bugs go out of season they do a free fish fry on Thursday's but for now it's crawfish! Just a heads up to add to the weekly agendas! :thumbup:


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

How much for crawfish ?


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

$5 donations. They will also be showing the nfl draft this evening.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yea mon !

Rick


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

They still doing the fish fry on Thursday's?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mudbugs go out of season when it gets hot. They're gone by June....I can only suspect they're using those dead Chinese crawfish, saves 'em $ too.


----------

